# Dubai Marina Location/commute help please



## nanMen (May 24, 2009)

Hello All,
We are planning on a relocation to dubai marina from abu dhabi with a daily commute to AD.
Based on the previous posts (by Sparkysair ), i take it that it will be a 50min -1 hr commute ( Office is in Musaafah. So will not have to hit AD city).
My question is what kind of a commute is it back if i leave AD by 5:00 pm. 
When does traffic in Jebel Ali area/marina area get conjested ??
Also from a apartment location standpoint, i would like to hit SZR as quickly as possible from marina. 
Taking that into consideration, which area or location in marina would you recommend. ?.

Thanks a ton for your help..

Sat


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes the way back is a little conjested by Ibn Battuta . JLT but only for 15-20 mins, nothing terrible.

you got off it quickly anyway taking the marina exit...

any location in the marina feeds into the same roads and takes the same exits, traffic is not bad anywhere in the marina - apart from construction of the train system which is effecting things a little at peak times...


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been commuting daily from Marina to Abu Dhabi and back. Although I do not usually leave AD before 6 pm. It usually takes me 1h 10m to 1h 20m but I work half way into the city of AD near the police HQ. I have not had any problems coming back to Marina, the other way in the morning is a little bit more problematic but ok so far. I am moving out of the Marina though as that was just temp. Moving into Emirates Hills so I expect a slightly longer journey


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

nanMen said:


> Hello All,
> We are planning on a relocation to dubai marina from abu dhabi with a daily commute to AD.
> Based on the previous posts (by Sparkysair ), i take it that it will be a 50min -1 hr commute ( Office is in Musaafah. So will not have to hit AD city).
> My question is what kind of a commute is it back if i leave AD by 5:00 pm.
> ...


Hello  You should be able to do Mussafah in 50 mins no problem, unless there's an accident of course. Your return journey should be about the same, maybe slightly quicker. Now the exit to the Marina from SZR just in front on Ibn Battuta is open, you seem to miss the worst of that traffic.

Marc is right, it probably doesn't make much difference where in the Marina you live but if you live the SZR road side rather than the beach side you could save a couple of minutes.

Happy house hunting


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I now do it to Barsha in about 1 hr 15 min but I generally don't leave AD till 7 ish, but I work on electra st, so worst part is getting through Salam st.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

And for the past few days there have been accidents on all entrances to Abu-Dhabi i.e. Mussaffah and Maqta so everyone gets late. There is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> And for the past few days there have been accidents on all entrances to Abu-Dhabi i.e. Mussaffah and Maqta so everyone gets late. There is nothing you can do about it.


Yes there have and it's been a pain in the a*se. But there haven't been any major problems for weeks so we were about due for a crappy couple of days


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Yes there have and it's been a pain in the a*se. But there haven't been any major problems for weeks so we were about due for a crappy couple of days


It was kind of scary to see an accident every 200 metres yesterday just before Maqta. I must have see 3-4 at least. And the driving to AUH is totally different story - the kind of speeds people drive at is amazing. Surprisingly this week they opened the 3rd lane on Raha beach and there is practically one accident every day in the morning.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> It was kind of scary to see an accident every 200 metres yesterday just before Maqta. I must have see 3-4 at least. And the driving to AUH is totally different story - the kind of speeds people drive at is amazing. Surprisingly this week they opened the 3rd lane on Raha beach and there is practically one accident every day in the morning.


same Thursday night outbound along Raha. 
yesterday I got the warning on the radio and went around the airport and was a breeze.

tonight there was a big one on Salam St beside the Eastern Mangroves development, the road was completely blocked, one car was on fire with flames 10 meters in the air and of course the smart drivers that we have here, wouldn't let the fire engines through....

hope nobody is badly hurt but it didn't look good


----------



## nanMen (May 24, 2009)

thanks folks for all your replies. 
We have been going back and forth between green community and Marina. 
GC gives the good community feel ( We have a 4 year old.) but the monstrous E11 emirates roundabout scares me. Trucks are the most dangerous of the lot.
Now that the commute part from Marina looks ok to me (thanks to all of you) my 2 other questions are --
1) Is marina suitable mostly for adults or do you feel kids can also have a life there. Somehow i get the feeling that my kid will be "out of place" in marina area.
2) Is there a part in Marina that i should avoid due to construction etc. I dont want to go to JBR.

Please let me know your thoughts. 

Thanks,

Sat


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

still construction around everywhere in Marina to be honest, my side by Original six towers is ok. 

But you will be paying a lot to live in 6 towers.... promenade is just finished as well which is very nice, not much construction over there, just looking at marina and JBR views


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

nanMen said:


> thanks folks for all your replies.
> We have been going back and forth between green community and Marina.
> GC gives the good community feel ( We have a 4 year old.) but the monstrous E11 emirates roundabout scares me. Trucks are the most dangerous of the lot.
> Now that the commute part from Marina looks ok to me (thanks to all of you) my 2 other questions are --
> ...


I don't have kids myself but I think the Marina is a pretty family friendly area. If you don't like JBR (which I agree with!) I would suggest you look at the area between the Marina Walk and Marina Mall. The promenade is really nice for walks and Marina Walk in particular is always full of families out and about and kids playing in the fountain. That area's well established too so there isn't too much construction going on around you. Have a look at the Trident buildings (Marinascape & Bayside), they would probably suit you well.


----------



## nanMen (May 24, 2009)

thanks all for your inputs.
Much appriciated..


----------

